# What in the world is happening!!?



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

Ok, so a few days ago, my do was having some goopey yellow discharge. Then again today she is having some red blood discharge. I'm not seeing extreme amounts. Just a little but but that is just what is left. Today she has been digging and sniffing everywhere. She hasn't be eating grass or anything like she normally does when she sits down. She is laying down right now and is grunting. She has been doing that for at least 2 weeks ago. I think she actually has lost her mucus plug. She seems very uncomfortable. She is kinda pushing with her legs a little every now and then. Every now and then I will hear her go GRUUUUUUNT!!! LOL! She is due around the 21 but she is really big and her udder is like 2 times the size it was yesterday. When she does the really big grunts she kinda rolls her top lip up. She stays away from the other nanny and buck and doesn't want me around. Her tail has been bent and straight-ish today too. What's up with this girl!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I would separate her from the buck. At this point he could injure her.
Can you wash up, glove up and lube up and go in and check her? Any chance she is due now?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Any possibility she got bred at an earlier date? She does sound like she's in labor, which is scary if she's not due for another three weeks. But she may just be pulling your leg, and is acting like a hugely pregnant goat that isn't enjoying being pregnant any longer. If there is only a tiny amount of bloody discharge, that's not concerning-it gets worrisome if there is a lot, and it's mostly blood. 
Right now, I'd just watch her and see what she does.


----------



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

Gotcha, we put the buck in with her in late October.


----------



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

Ok, so just did a barn run and Daisy, (pregnant goat) had a clear yellow-ish goo. Not sure if you can see it. Thinking it is the mucus plug....


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, could be the plug. They can lose it during labor or even a few days or weeks early.


----------



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm so excited! This is our first delivery so it feels like we have been waiting


----------



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm so excited! This is our first delivery so it feels like we have been waiting for a year on these babies!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If she is heavily pregnant and trying to get comfy around that udder when she is laying down, sounds normal to me. Have a couple that readjust those legs trying to move around the udder and stretch out those babies!! As long as she is not have contractions and stalling, and is getting up, moving around and eating normally, I wouldn't worry that this is labor - but she is definitely close!


----------



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

She has been laying down all the time. The only time she gets up is when I make her. She hasn't been eating like she normally does. I felt her ligaments...honestly, I'm not even sure if that's where they are.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Laying down all of the time and not eating are not good signs at all, if she is due the 21st you need to get ketone strips from the pharmacy and check her urine. She may have Pregnancy toxemia or Hypocalcemia and needs to be addressed ASAP. Not trying to scare you, but toxemia has been a big issue for many breeders this year, and with your doe being so big and uncomfortable, if she has multiples in there or big babies, then that raises the chance of toxemia. 
I've been there with toxemia, and it is definitely not something you wait to deal with as you can lose your doe and babies. Call to make sure the pharmacy has the test strips. You can collect urine in a cup or try to put it under her urine stream to test. You want it to be negative.

IF it's not negative you need to act quickly. There are many drench recipes out there. I find that Lauren Green's recipe has helped many, including our does:
http://abga.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Pregnancy-Toxemia-Lauren-Green.pdf

There is another one as well, I'll have to find it from a friend on Facebook and post it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Hoosiershadow, preg toxemia and ketones can make them go off feed.

Also get a temp, to see where she is at.

Bloody discharge may or may not be something to worry about, I am concerned there.

Digging and sniffing a lot, is it nesting, pawing?

Her udder looks good.

If you have to make her a alfalfa pellet slurry. I would make up about 1/4 cup of pellets, blend it up and add water to it so it can go through a huge syringe(no needle) and feed it to her slowly at the back corner of her mouth.


----------



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

She is digging and sniffing, alot. I read an article about the laying down alot and everything and it said that's normal for late gestation periods. And nesting is common at this point.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If I were you I'd still check her ketones, better to be safe than sorry. Our does tend to lay around a lot more in the last week, but if she isn't wanting to get up unless you make her get up, that is a red flag for me with having 14 days remaining til due date. 
First signs I look for are laying around more and not finishing their feed as that has always been the first sign I've had with our does. 
Watch for any leg swelling and make sure she doesn't walk sore.
So again I'd check just to make sure she's being a drama queen and no real issue.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

A little update on Daisy's udder...
March 9








March 2


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

_Is she eating? Getting up? Have you tested ketones?_


----------



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

She is getting up, nesting, and eating a lot more than yesterday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is getting closer, her udder is filling nicely, not super tight yet, but full.

Keep her eating.


----------



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

These babies need ta c'mon!


----------



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)

I am very very happy to announce that as of yesterday at 12:50 Daisy gave birth to her first baby, a little girl. Her name is Milly. And as of yesterday at 12:57 she gave birth to her second baby, also a little girl. Her name is Berlynn. There were no complications in the birthing process. Daisy and the kids are doing well. They are nursing and moving around. Will have pictures in a bit. :run:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad all went well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## B Taylor (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow, TWO doelings! Double congratulations! Super cute!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, they are so adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Awesome! congrats


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Aww! Very cute


----------

